# show some luv....(bluefamily)



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey everyone! 
I really hope that bluefamily doesn't mind me putting this out there..but i just feel i need to..
i'm not sure if many of yall know but she just had a liter a few weeks ago, well she has lost some of the pups, she called me this morning absoulty distraught over it. i just wanted to let her know that we are all here for her and send nothing but love her way!!! 
and everything is going to be ok, she is strong and has a huge heart and the remaining pups will make it thru, b/c she is giving them sooo much love. i just know she is hurting ...and i feel so ooo bad..i just wanted to let her know we were all here for her! so show her some pittie love!!!

*BIG HUGS *


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Awe what a nice thread to start, very thoughtful of you...

Im sorry for the loss of the pups I can imagine it would rip your heart out  Be strong and I hope that all of the others make it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww I haven't seen her on poor thing. It always sucks to lose pups. Send her our love.


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

xoxo and much love, we are sorry for your loss-


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

hope all is well and good luck with the pups would love to see pics!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh No! Sending hugs and prayers her way!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That's terrible! 

Sorry to hear about that, I will pray for the remaining puppies and for her!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

bad to hear...........hope the rest of the puppy's make it and post some pics when there older


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

So sorry and I wish you the best...


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that's horrible. I hope the rest make it through. They'll be in my thoughts and prayers. =(


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HOLD YOUR HEAD YOURE ALL IN OUR PRAYERS!


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Thinkin' about you,bluefamily! I sent you an email,and I will call soon as I can.
You are the best doggy mommy.And time will mend your heart.Brooklyn sends puppy kisses to you and the family.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I am truly sorry to hear that and I hope the rest of them just thrive!! They shall be in my prayers.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Suzanne hold your head up girl. You are in my thought today and everyday. I hope that the remaining pup will be strong and healthy. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was trying to give you all rep points but I have given out my alotment for today. I will give the rest out tomorrow.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*thanks*

I never did say thank you for this thread. so thank you very much.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KEep your head up


----------

